# How is everyone doing??



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

This is the first time I've been able to log in here for years. How is everyone doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Edit: I made a mistake and ended up making a double post instead of an edit?

Yeah, the old login system was pretty bad. Also, the old website was trash when using a mobile phone, so I never bothered anymore.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Shelwyn said:


> Doing fine, lots of works to do. Yeah, the old login system was pretty bad. Also, the old website was trash when using a mobile phone, so I never bothered anymore.


I just repaired one of my heavy Greco gas pumps. Drywall dust was getting into the gas through the carburetor, haha. Cost $150 to fix; I honestly thought it would cost more to fix since it smelt like gas was leaking from somewhere.


----------

